# Tybee Fishing Report



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Mar 12, 2017)

When mother ocean cooperates, the nearshore sheepshead bite is on fire.  The average size is in the three to four pound range with quite a few coming in at seven plus pounds!  The inshore is slowly picking up as the water temperature rises and the fish figure out that it's time to act like it's spring already.  Lots of short trout right now, but they are there.  Have a great week.


----------



## Bass105 (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## Double S (Mar 16, 2017)

CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored dude, You certainly have the sheeps dialed in. Very nice


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank ya!  Hopefully they are there tomorrow and Saturday.  Big sea bass are on the agenda as well.


----------



## Finch (Mar 23, 2017)

Do you guide on Tybee. My family and I will be there 27-29th this month which is next week.


----------

